# Pets



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of (and how many) pets do you have?


I have a cocker spaniel named Booboo and a cat named Huskie.


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 4 cats:
TK (Tough Kitty)
Pud
Tigger (daughter of Pud)
Tabby (daughter of Pud)

and 2 dogs:
Rastas (chihaua x aussie terrier)
Jessie (bull mastiff x ridgeback)


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a dog, Kloe - she's a mutt i got from the shelter, so I'm not sure what exactly she is. She's adorable though.


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

3 cats

Schroedinger AKA her royal fatness: 24  y/o  big & round Blue Russian 
Tinka: 16 y/o tabby
Itchy: 16 y/o black cat, sister to Tinka


----------



## easydoesit (May 29, 2007)

*Furbabies*

Two kitties, The Princess and Dr. Who.  They're so sweet!  Used to be dog people but after the last one died we became cat people. Go figure!


----------



## tknoppe (Jun 11, 2007)

Two Shih Tzu (males):  Bear & Jack and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (see my avatar) - Charlie.      We are getting an orange/red tabby kitten around the end of July/first of August.


----------



## longwinterfarm (Jun 19, 2007)

5 cats:
Maia, 13 yr old grey tabby and white female, really fat and diabetic
Ebony, 9 yr old black (duh) female
Griffin, 3.5 yr old grey mackerel tabby male 
Fagin, 3 yr old blue male
Dodger, Fagin's twin, 3 yr old blue female.  We thought she was a male when we named her...

2 dogs:
Bailey, 10 yr old aussie/border collie female
Cariad (Carrie), 10 yr old papillon female

2 pigs, ~50 unnamed chickens and guinea fowl, and because of all the birds, a resident bobcat I call Bill.


----------

